
Hackers download US government climate data store on EU servers for inauguration - blondie9x
https://qz.com/891201/hackers-were-downloading-government-climate-data-and-storing-it-on-european-servers-as-trump-was-being-inaugurated/
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
Terrible headline. This is scraping, backing up, and transferring data. This
is not hacking

